# [A-Antonidas 25er] CORRUPTED REKRUTIERT 8/14 HC



## Piefi (19. März 2011)

update: 12.12.13

Aloa ihr Raidsüchtigen, 

Es ist die Ära der Alten Horde, die ihre Macht aus Eisen beziehen anstelle von Teufelsblut. Ein Bund großartiger Orc-Klans, die Eiserne Horde, erschüttert den Planeten Draenor mit Furcht einflößenden Kriegsmaschinen. Azeroth fällt als Nächstes. Unzählige Welten werden folgen.Führen wir unsere Armeen von einer Welt gegen die andere ... bevor die Zukunft rückgängig gemacht wird.

_Hier ein paar Informationen die euch interessieren sollten..._

_*Homepage:*_

*wow-corrupted.com*


_*Raidzeiten:*_

*Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag, Montag **jeweils von 19.30-23.00 Uhr*
(Diese werden sich auch vorerst *nicht ändern*, da wir viele Arbeiter in unserer Gilde haben)
(In regelmäßigen Abständen veranstalten wir Freitag und Samstag Twinkraids)


_*Progress NHC: *_
14/14 Schlacht um Orgrimmar

_*Progress HC:*_
6/6 Mugu´shangewölbe
6/6 Herz der Angst
4/4 Terasse des endlosen Frühlings
10/13 Thron des Donners
8/14 Schlacht um Orgrimmar

*Gildenhistory:
*
Die Gilde entstand kurz vor dem Kataklysmus*.* Es wird bei uns *4x die Woche* *progressorientiert geraidet* und bis jetzt konnten wir uns immer *erfolgreich* behaupten. Unser oberstes Ziel besteht darin, weiterhin erfolgreich zu raiden und alle Herausforderungen, die Blizzard für uns bereit hält, zu meistern. Ende August 2013 haben wir uns entschlossen den Server Norgannon zu verlassen und auf Antonidas neu durchzustarten.
Deshalb suchen *wir* genau *DICH!*


_*Folgende Klassen werden momentan gesucht:*_
*
DRUID (HEAL, CASTER, TANK, MELEE)
MONK (MELEE, TANK, HEAL)
SHAMAN (CASTER, HEAL)
WARLOCK
DEATHKNIGHT (TANK, MELEE)
MAGE
PRIEST (HEAL)
ROGUE
PALADIN (MELEE)
WARRIOR (MELEE)
HUNTER

*  
*Natürlich sind herausragende Bewerbungen sämtlicher Klassen herzlichst Willkommen. *


_*Besondere Erwartungen an Euch:*_

*- Raidbeteilung von 75%*


_*Was wir euch bieten:*_

Wir sind schon über Jahre aktive Spieler und können einiges an *Erfahrung und Erfolge* vorweisen. Bei den Raids konzentrieren wir uns auf den *Progress*, dennoch wird der* Spaß* dabei nicht vergessen. Außerdem legen wir ebenfalls einen großen Wert auf ein* freundliches, kameradschaftliches Gildenklima*. Im Teamspeak wird auch gern einmal gefeiert und viel gelacht. Unseren erfahrenen und großartigen Raidleadern ist es zu verdanken, dass unsere Raids sehr diszipliniert ablaufen ohne besonders streng zu wirken. Außerdem haben wir ein *ausgefeiltes Lootsystem(EPGP)*, welches den Loot im *HC-Progress* regelt, für den *NHC verwenden wir Lootcoucil*. *Regelmäßiges raiden und eine gepflegte Homepage, TS-Server sind ebenfalls garantiert.* Für Informationen könnt ihr euch gerne bei den Klassenleitern und/oder der Gildenleitung melden:

*
Für Informationen könnt ihr euch gerne bei den Klassenleitern und/oder der Gildenleitung melden.*


*Klassenleiter:

Healer: **Epana, Nariê**

Melees: Cráckman*
*
Caster: Magicnow**, Milush*

*Tanks: Kirtan*



*Battletags für den direkten Kontakt:*

*Healer:* *Haegon#2101** oder **Narié#2195*

*Melees:* *Crackman#1654
*
*Caster:* *Icezeit#2623* *oder **Deifel123#2851*

*Tanks:* *Sym#2249*
* 
* * 

*

*Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt? Ja...klar...natürlich!
Dann meldet euch bei uns oder besucht unsere Homepage!!!


wow-corrupted.com

*_Hochachtungsvoll grüßt euch von Antonidas die Gilde *Corrupted*
_ 
Konfuzius sagt: "Gehst du abends mit nem Jucken im Po ins Bett, wachst du morgens mit nem stinkenden Finger auf."




*update: 12.12.13*


----------



## rog242 (19. März 2011)

/push!


----------



## Piefi (22. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (26. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Firun (26. März 2011)

Hallo ,

haltet euch bitte an die Regeln sonst muss der Thread leider geschlossen werden.



ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> leider wird in diesem Forum etwas zu oft der eigene Thread gepusht. *Das mindert die Chancen für ander Gilden/Clans Mitglieder zu finden, weil einige Threads immer wieder nach oben geholt werden und andere verdrängen*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piefi (13. April 2011)

ich entschuldige mich hatte unglücklicherweise die Forenregeln überlesen

2 Wochen sind um also darf ich mal wieder nen /push rausdrücken:-)


----------



## Piefi (28. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (12. Mai 2011)

wieder 2 wochen um und push


----------



## Piefi (29. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (12. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (27. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (14. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (28. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## xRf (28. Juli 2011)

BoT hc 2/6.
Wie kommt ihr auf 6? 

Ansonsten: Macht 'n netten Eindruck, leider Ally => Push only.


----------



## Piefi (11. August 2011)

/push


und korrigiert:-)


----------



## Piefi (26. August 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (9. September 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (23. September 2011)

/push


/update


----------



## Piefi (7. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (22. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (5. November 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (20. November 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (5. Dezember 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (19. Dezember 2011)

/push


----------



## Piefi (2. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (16. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (30. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (13. Februar 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (27. Februar 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (12. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (26. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (9. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (23. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (7. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (21. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (4. Juni 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (18. Juni 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (2. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (16. Juli 2012)

/aktualisiert


/push


----------



## Piefi (30. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (13. August 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (27. August 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (10. September 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (24. September 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (8. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (22. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (6. November 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (19. November 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (3. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (17. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## Piefi (1. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (14. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (28. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (12. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (26. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (12. März 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (26. März 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (9. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (23. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (7. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (21. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (4. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (18. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Ariadnae (18. Juni 2013)

Rouge? - muss mal im Beauticase gucken, wenn ich was finde schick ich es euch übers neutrale AH^^

Nur Spaß, aber ändert das bitte schnell!!


----------



## Piefi (2. Juli 2013)

arrrn sry da war der finger wohl schneller als die Tastatur reagiert:-)


/push


----------



## Piefi (16. Juli 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (30. Juli 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (13. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (21. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (29. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (10. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (24. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (8. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (22. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (5. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (19. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Piefi (3. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------

